# bachmann big hauler gondola steel wheels



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Need some help figuring out Bachmann big hauler car numbering. I have a big hauler set that came with steel wheels (Santa fe set). Up until a few days ago, I thought all big hauler came with steel wheels. Learning this is not true.

My child wants to run her little animals around on daddy's train. I jump on any interest my children have on my trains. Looking to get a gondola car for animal/Barbie passage. How do I tell plastic wheeled versions from those those of steel. Even when pictures are posted on Ebay of trucks, it is still hard to tell. Running outside, need steel wheels.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ask them is the easiest I found


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience has had it that, Bachmann Spectrum (1:20.3) cars have metal wheels and their big hauler cars (1:22.5/24) come with plastic wheels.


Chuck


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Notnecessilraily true. I think the newer Big Hauler cars all have metal wheels.

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Big Hauler have metal wheels now. I think earlier on they were plastic. 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually the product description will trumpet "Metal Wheels!" as they used to have plastic ones. 

On the other hand, Bachmann cars with plastic wheels are very inexpensive, and Bachmann sells a card of 8 wheels on 4 axles that are easy to fit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There are some Bachmann stock items that first came with plastic wheels which now have metal ones but still have the same product item number. 

Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The replacement Bachmann wheels you want are the 31mm wheels. You can usually find them for between $16 and $20 per card, which will do one car. The wheels also fit Delton (Aristo-Classics) and LGB trucks. They're my "go-to" wheels if I'm scratchbuilding a car or if the car I started from had plastic wheels. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Sierra Valley wheels also work nicely, but you have to order them, where as you can pick up the Bachmann wheels at the local hobby shop. I like the Sierra Valley wheels because they have smaller flanges and look better, to me at least.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Take the wheels with you when you shop. All metal wheels are not the same size, and the differences are small but noticeable, especially when you body mount couplers. Also, Bachmann makes some wheels that are much smaller than their large ones. If the large ones are 31 mm, I'd guess that the smaller ones are in the 20 - 25 mm range. 

I've been looking for two axles worth of the smaller ones myself, but so far, nothing.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Found a pack of four 24.5 mm (the small ones) Bachmann axle sets at a local hobby shop (remember them). They were even marked down about four bucks, and no shipping charge. Looks like they lowered the car significantly. Still a lot of cutting and filing to get a slot for the coupler, but they look good now!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

unless the wheels on a bachmann gondola have been upgraded I would say that most come with plastic wheels. These cars are almost a dime a dozen since they were so popular in the starter sets. If you are looking on Ebay the best thing to do is ask if they have metal wheels. Most of the time the seller will write that they have the metal wheel update since it adds on average $15 to the car. The second best is to look closely at the wheels if they are smooth on the backside then they are metal. If they have the extra flair detail then plastic. 
Happy RRing


----------

